# New online Rubik's Cube solver



## ruwix (Apr 2, 2016)

I made an online cube solver, using the Kociemba algorithm which can find the solution in 20 steps.
The problem is that sometimes it takes too much time to find the solution so I programmed it to switch to 24 steps if it doesn't return anything below a threshold. This way it always finds a solution, even if it's not optimal.
I've been testing it for a while, please let me know how it's working for you or if you have any suggestions on how to improve it.
Rubiks-Cube-Solver.com


----------

